# Massen emails verschicken an Kunden die in Datenbank sind



## PELLE (2. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

nach langer Programmier Pause freue ich mich wieder hier an Board zu sein und von eurem Wissen zu profitieren   


Folgender Sachverhalt: 

Auf einer Homepage wird ein Plugin zu einen Haupt Programm zum Verkauf angeboten. Der Verkauf wird über Paypal abgewickelt. Der Download des Plugins wird über http://www.e-junkie.com abgewickelt.

*Ein Auszug aus der e-junkie.com FAQ:*


> How to integrate my site with your service?
> All the transaction data can be sent to script on your server in the background. To enable this behavior, please set "This product requires: Information" while adding or editing your product.
> 
> We will POST all the IPN variables (given below) we receive from PayPal to this "Information URL"




```
payer_email 
txn_id 
first_name 
last_name 
item_number 
payment_status 
item_name 
for complete list of IPN variables, please click here.

If it's a cart transaction, all the cart data from PayPal will sent as it is. Following two product specific variables will be added by E-junkie.

item_cart_position 
item_number 
Following variables are also sent, which contain information from your E-junkie profile and your E-junkie product entry.

from_name 
from_email 
expiry_hours 
max_downloads
```

Der Kunde gibt auf der Homepage wo das Plugin vertrieben wird die Seriennummer seines Hauptprogrammes ein. Danach wird er zu Paypal weitergeleitet und bezahlt per CC oder paypal bank Konto. Einige Sekunden später erhält der Kunde eine email mit einem downloadlink und einer valide generierten Plugin Seriennummer mit Hilfe der Seriennummer seines Hauptprogrammes. Obige Variablen von e-junkie.com werden in einer SQL Datenbank per php gespeichert (das übernimmt ein Freund).  Soviel zur Vorgeschichte...

Ich habe die Aufgabe auf die Datenbank zuzugreifen und wenn ein update zu diesem Plugin verfügbar ist an alle Kunden in dieser Datenbank eine email zu versenden die einen wiederrum einen e-junkie downloadlink zum Plugin enthält. 

Wie würdet ihr dabei vorgehen? Von eurem PC daheim die Datenbank ansprechen und per javaemail 1.4 ne email verschicken? Von einem bekannten habe ich die Stichworte RMI und Hibernate bekommen, doch ich will mich nicht tief mit etwas beschäftigen zumindest die nächsten 2 Monate da ich schwer unter Zeitdruck bin wegen noch anderer Dinge... Daher würde ich mich freuen, wenn mir jemand eine einfache Möglichkeit vorschlagen könnte.


----------



## Manny (4. Mrz 2007)

Wenn ihr sowieso schon PHP verwendet, warum machste den mail versenden Teil nicht auch in PHP?


----------



## DP (4. Mrz 2007)

kommt drauf an wieviele mails es sind und was du abziehen willst. um einfache newsletter zu verschicken gibt es genug fertige software. 

ansonsten musst du ja nur die emails aus der db auslesen und per javamail verschicken.

dazu brauchst du sicherlich kein hibernate


----------



## PELLE (5. Mrz 2007)

yo ich habe schon einen jetzt gefunden der macht mir emails mit updates versenden sowie login für kunden per php.

Generelle Frage: Was kann ich mit java in bezug auf www seiten mit datenbank machen, was php nicht viel besser kann?


----------



## Caffè Latte (5. Mrz 2007)

Hi,



			
				PELLE hat gesagt.:
			
		

> yo ich habe schon einen jetzt gefunden der macht mir emails mit updates versenden sowie login für kunden per php.
> 
> Generelle Frage: Was kann ich mit java in bezug auf www seiten mit datenbank machen, was php nicht viel besser kann?



Vom "Können" dürfte es keine großen Unterschiede gebe. Allerdings ist Java performanter (der Maschinencode wird einmal erzeugt und nicht alles immer wieder durch den Interpreter gejagt).

Ich habe schon gute und schlechte Lösungen mit beiden Sprachen gesehen. Also mach das, was du am besten kannst.


----------

